# برنامج أكثر من رائع للتحويل بين الوحدات



## ferasgolf (20 أغسطس 2006)

هذا برنامج أكثر من رائع للتحويل بين الوحدات حمله ولن تندم 
الحجم 540كيلو بايت ماعليك سوى فك ضغط البرنامج عن طريق برنامج الونرار حصرا ومن ثم شغله


----------



## صناعة المعمار (20 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

تسلم تسلم الله يرضى عليك م. فراس

تحياتي


----------



## ferasgolf (22 أغسطس 2006)

*ولو*

بدنا خدمة تحرز ...


----------



## eng_eslam (28 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## سامى محمد الحسن (3 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م زايد (5 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 أكتوبر 2006)

البرنامج ممتاز


----------



## Happy_engineer (29 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم جميعا
أخي Feras Golf
بس ما عم إقدر أحصل على البرنامج أوحتى إفتحه
ممكن المساعدة؟
مع جزيل الشكر وتمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## صناعة المعمار (30 أكتوبر 2006)

Happy_engineer قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> أخي Feras Golf
> بس ما عم إقدر أحصل على البرنامج أوحتى إفتحه
> ممكن المساعدة؟
> مع جزيل الشكر وتمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع



اهلا اخي لم اعرف بالضبط المشكلة معك
اضغط على الرابط الموجود بواسطة زر الفأرة الايمن واختر SAVE TARGET AS
واحفظه في جهازك وافتحه

اذا كانت المشكلة بانك فتحته ولم تعرف كيف تستعمله فسأعلمك 
ارجو الرد


----------



## Happy_engineer (30 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على ردك وإهتمامك
انا حفظته بس عم تظهر رسالة إلي إنه الملف لا يمكن فتحه وفيه مشكلة

أعتذر عن الإزعاج
مع الشكر


----------



## م. أبو يزن (2 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية
مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (2 نوفمبر 2006)

Happy_engineer قال:


> شكرا على ردك وإهتمامك
> انا حفظته بس عم تظهر رسالة إلي إنه الملف لا يمكن فتحه وفيه مشكلة
> 
> أعتذر عن الإزعاج
> مع الشكر



السلام عليكم 

اخي الملف شغال تمام لا اعلم ماالسبب عندك ربما احد الاخوة يقدر ان يفيدك:80: اعذرني اخي 
مافي اي ازعاج واجبنا


----------



## دعيج (3 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## hanysabra (11 نوفمبر 2006)

برناج رائع فعلا مشكور اخى


----------



## محمد رخا (13 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا اخى على هذا البنامج القيم


----------



## akato (15 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور جدا على البرنامج وعلى جهدك أخي الكريم


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (19 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور وربنا يخليك ويحفظك


----------



## mokhtar (21 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## ABDO1983 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا يا باشمهندس على البرنامج الجميل
Eng Abdo


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (19 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا اخى على هذا البرنامج القيم


----------



## tareq alshamaa (20 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا على البرنامج


----------



## حسن ابوشناف (7 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على البرنامج الرائع


----------

